# Is there anything called freezone trading visa where you pay for self employed visa?



## ash.naz (Jul 29, 2011)

Guys, I am a personal trainer in London having a property in Dubai I hoping to move to Dubai by the end of this year, I am not sure what type of Job I will be getting but previous thread do not look promising as far as fitness 1st is concern as pay is very low and some time disputed when it comes to Commission.


I am off to Dubai on 29th Aug for 2weeks... 

I would appreciate any help where I could look for Free zone trading visa's and Pro's and Con's of having such visa's.


I would also appreciate any comms from PT's in Dubai if they doing any good or comms on Ff1st operating system.


----------



## tarek.m2day (Aug 18, 2011)

Virtuzone this site will answer you

thx


----------



## ash.naz (Jul 29, 2011)

ash.naz said:


> Guys, I am a personal trainer in London having a property in Dubai I hoping to move to Dubai by the end of this year, I am not sure what type of Job I will be getting but previous thread do not look promising as far as fitness 1st is concern as pay is very low and some time disputed when it comes to Commission.
> 
> 
> I am off to Dubai on 29th Aug for 2weeks...
> ...




Thanks alot buddy, it was a gr8 help, appointment already made for september... once again thank you


----------



## R_Smithy (Jun 13, 2010)

ash.naz said:


> Guys, I am a personal trainer in London having a property in Dubai I hoping to move to Dubai by the end of this year, I am not sure what type of Job I will be getting but previous thread do not look promising as far as fitness 1st is concern as pay is very low and some time disputed when it comes to Commission.
> 
> 
> I am off to Dubai on 29th Aug for 2weeks...
> ...


Hi Ash.naz From the research I have done its not hard getting the visa if you have a UK passport and are prepared to pay 40-50,000AED. I think the important part is what you will do for work when you arrive. I know previous posts have been negative on personal training but I think if you are a good personal trainer you would be busy in dubai after 6-12 months.


----------



## ash.naz (Jul 29, 2011)

R_Smithy said:


> Hi Ash.naz From the research I have done its not hard getting the visa if you have a UK passport and are prepared to pay 40-50,000AED. I think the important part is what you will do for work when you arrive. I know previous posts have been negative on personal training but I think if you are a good personal trainer you would be busy in dubai after 6-12 months.



@R_Smithy: thx alot buddy, I guess i hv a bit of the upper hand compare to others as I have a property there so accommodation won't be an issue..... well another thing, I know its bit cheeky to ask, but i will be entitled to a residence visa as I own a property there, so if I do freelance work in Dubai its all cash in hand anyway and I will be able to open a account as well... so why do I need trading visa anyway???


----------



## nkcomp (Aug 20, 2011)

ash.naz said:


> @R_Smithy: thx alot buddy, I guess i hv a bit of the upper hand compare to others as I have a property there so accommodation won't be an issue..... well another thing, I know its bit cheeky to ask, but i will be entitled to a residence visa as I own a property there, so if I do freelance work in Dubai its all cash in hand anyway and I will be able to open a account as well... so why do I need trading visa anyway???


If u own a property in freehold dubai, and ur property registered with RERA is above AED1 million, u r now entitled for a 3 yrs entry permit( free visit visa) and not a residence visa (work permit). The trade license is a work permit under which u can legally work as a freelancer or do any business. It will be illegal if you work under a entry permit.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## ash.naz (Jul 29, 2011)

nkcomp said:


> If u own a property in freehold dubai, and ur property registered with RERA is above AED1 million, u r now entitled for a 3 yrs entry permit( free visit visa) and not a residence visa (work permit). The trade license is a work permit under which u can legally work as a freelancer or do any business. It will be illegal if you work under a entry permit.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum



@nkcomp: thanks for the info, yes I do know about the RERA but prop is under 1mil hence I only will get 6months.... oh well I hv no intention to do any thing illegal hence will tyr with this virtualzone visa service... any idea how they operate or any feedback on them????


----------



## nkcomp (Aug 20, 2011)

ash.naz said:


> @nkcomp: thanks for the info, yes I do know about the RERA but prop is under 1mil hence I only will get 6months.... oh well I hv no intention to do any thing illegal hence will tyr with this virtualzone visa service... any idea how they operate or any feedback on them????


Not much idea on how to go about it but the general feedback is good. I know of some ppl who after losing their jobs in the downturn took this visa and are working as freelancers for the past 2 yrs.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## ash.naz (Jul 29, 2011)

nkcomp said:


> Not much idea on how to go about it but the general feedback is good. I know of some ppl who after losing their jobs in the downturn took this visa and are working as freelancers for the past 2 yrs.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


@nkcomp: thanks for all the feedback, hpfully will find out more whn i get there on 4th Sep...


----------



## R_Smithy (Jun 13, 2010)

ash.naz said:


> @nkcomp: thanks for all the feedback, hpfully will find out more whn i get there on 4th Sep...


Hi Ash.naz, also check out Creative Zone :: Home. Good luck and let us know how you get on.


----------



## ash.naz (Jul 29, 2011)

R_Smithy said:


> Hi Ash.naz, also check out Creative Zone :: Home. Good luck and let us know how you get on.


@R_Smithy: thanks alot buddy again another appointment made for Sep... will keep it posted how things goes... In a mean time anyone has any contacts in Dubai with any personal trainers pls let me know would be gr8 to meet up with them and have one 2 one for better understanding...


Thanks guys


----------



## R_Smithy (Jun 13, 2010)

ash.naz said:


> @R_Smithy: thanks alot buddy again another appointment made for Sep... will keep it posted how things goes... In a mean time anyone has any contacts in Dubai with any personal trainers pls let me know would be gr8 to meet up with them and have one 2 one for better understanding...
> 
> 
> Thanks guys


Ash.naz how did you get on with the appointments at VZ and creative zone?


----------

